# It makes sense for the Knicks to keep Chauncey Billups around a few more years



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Chauncey Billups has already received a verbal guarantee from the Knicks that the club will pick up his option next season, according to a team official.
> 
> There was never much doubt that the Knicks would exercise the final year of the veteran point guard's contract that will pay him $14.2 million. The bigger question has always been: Will the Knicks sign Billups to an extension?
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/2011/03/19/2011-03-19_it_makes_sense_for_the_knicks_to_keep_chauncey_billups_around_a_few_more_years.html


----------



## richhobo89 (Nov 29, 2010)

To be honest, from an offensive standpoint Chauncey fits in well, but on the defensive, he doesn't work with Mike's system at all. It's sad to admit, but true. Chauncey is an asset and shouldn't be tossed aside as he can be extremely useful, but Anthony Carter can barely keep it together, forcing Chauncey to deal with running the insane and fast-paced Knick offense by himself.

P.S. Carmelo is a black hole when it comes to the offense. Not saying this hasn't worked for him so far, but to be honest, you can't win a ring playing like that.


----------

